

Intercooler.js v0.4.0 released – Declarative AJAX - carsongross
http://localhost:4000/release/CHANGES-0.4.0.html

======
Pfiffer
> [http://localhost:4000/](http://localhost:4000/)

Might want to fix that.

~~~
carsongross
Ha! Resubmitted...

